# I am jealous!



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Jaz sem ljubosumna (F)
               Jaz sem ljubosumen (M)

Croatian:   Ja sam ljubomorna (F)
               Ja sam ljubomoran (M)

German:    Ich bin eifersüchtig

I think that in many countries people don't know what that is. But try to write anyway, 

Thank you!


----------



## Adam S.

Russian: Я ревнивый (M)
Я ревнивая (F)
Kazakh: Қызғаншақпын [qızghanşaqpın]
Turkish: Kıskancım.


----------



## Sidjanga

jana.bo99 said:


> (...)German:    Ich bin eifersüchtig


That really depends on what you mean by _I am jealous_ here.

*eifersüchtig* means that it is about *love* or a third person's *attention* in general.

But if you would (very much) like to have something somebody else has (a *thing*, a *job*, etc) or be in the *situation* they are in (e.g., they can afford to go on holidays, you can't), it would be _Ich bin *neidisch*.
,
_


----------



## Adam S.

I wrote personally about love.


----------



## bellota_2601

Español: estoy celosa


----------



## akaAJ

Ih Yidish, "aynferzukhtik" (YIVO transliteration standard) can mean "jealous", but mostly means "envious".  There are a number of words in Yidish cognate with German that add an "n", perhaps in the manner of Polish enclitic "n";  Gesia Street in the former Warsaw ghetto is "Geynshe Gas" in Yidish.


----------



## Outsider

Sigianga said:


> That really depends on what you mean here by _I am jealous_.
> 
> *eifersüchtig* means that it is about *love* or a third person's *attention* in general.
> 
> But if you would (very much) like to have something somebody else has (a *thing*, a *job*, etc) or be in the *situation* they are in (e.g., they can afford to go on holidays, you can't), it would be _Ich bin *neidisch*._


We make the same distinction in Portuguese:


*Estou/Sou ciumento/a* or *Estou com ciúmes* (lit. "I'm with jealousy") regarding someone else's love or attention.

*Estou invejoso/a* regarding someone else's possessions. "Jealousy" in this sense is *inveja*.
P.S. See also this thread, about English.


----------



## jana.bo99

Sigianga said:


> That really depends on what you mean by _I am jealous_ here.
> *eifersüchtig* means that it is about *love* or a third person's *attention* in general.
> But if you would (very much) like to have something somebody else has (a *thing*, a *job*, etc) or be in the *situation* they are in (e.g., they can afford to go on holidays, you can't), it would be _Ich bin *neidisch*.
> ,
> _


Hi,

Sorry, I didn't explain, that is about love and nothing else. 

Thank you for correction.


----------



## jana.bo99

Outsider said:


> We make the same distinction in Portuguese:
> 
> *Estou/Sou ciumento/a* or *Estou com ciúmes* (lit. "I'm with jealousy") regarding someone else's love or attention.
> *Estou invejoso/a* regarding someone else's possessions. "Jealousy" in this sense is *inveja*.
> P.S. See also this thread, about English.


Hi,

I have seen this Thread. 

I envy you because you are rich.

I am jealous because you love other woman. (something like that).


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

In Swedish, the envious/jealous distinction also exists.

Jag är svartsjuk (='black-sick') = I am jealous.
Jag är avundsjuk (='envy-sick') = I am envious.

Swedes clearly regard these conditions as illnesses... 

/Wilma


----------



## DearPrudence

In French
*Je suis jaloux (m)
Je suis jalouse (f)*

_(can be used in all situations )_


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:

אני מקנא [ani mekane] (masculin)

אני מקנאה [ani mekana] (feminine)


----------



## Hakro

"Jealous" in Finnish is either:
*mustankipeä* (= direct translation from Swedish "svartsjuk"), but seldom used today,
or
*mustasukkainen* (= "wearing black socks"; obviously a twisted translation from the Swedish word "svartsjuk").

"I am" in Finnish: *olen*.

"Envious" = kateellinen, kade


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hakro said:


> *mustasukkainen* (= "wearing black socks"; obviously a twisted translation from the Swedish word "svartsjuk").


Hehe, I love it! Just out of curiosity, I think in mustasukkainen, musta must be black, and sukk... sock, but where does wearing come into it?

/Wilma


----------



## valdo

Latvian:

 Es esmu greizsirdīgs
 Es apskaužu (kādu), esmu skaudīgs


----------



## valdo

Wilma_Sweden said:


> In Swedish, the envious/jealous distinction also exists.
> 
> Jag är svartsjuk (='black-sick') = I am jealous.
> Jag är avundsjuk (='envy-sick') = I am envious.
> 
> Swedes clearly regard these conditions as illnesses...
> 
> /Wilma


 
Hei, Wilma...
Du har glemt "sotis"....hehehe

ha det,


----------



## Hakro

Hi Wilma,

You are right:
_musta_ = black
_sukka_ = sock
_-inen_ is an ending that makes an adjective from a noun. The translation is different with different words, for example:
- clothes: _vihreänuttuinen nainen_ -> vihreä = green, nuttu = jacket, vihreänuttuinen = a woman wearing a green jacket
- material: _rautainen portti_ -> rauta = iron, portti = gate, rautainen portti = a gate made of iron
etc.


----------



## effeundici

Italian

Sono geloso (if you are a man)
Sono gelosa (if you are a woman)


----------



## Epilio

In Spanish it can be said in two different ways, changing the meaning:

1) _Soy celoso(m)/soy celosa(f)_: to be jealous as a constant state. _Ser celoso_ means that jealousy are a characteristic of a person. 
2) _Estoy celoso(m)/estoy celosa_: to be jealous at a precise moment, it doesn't mean that a person is jealous by nature (_estar celoso_).

Greetings.


----------



## akaAJ

*Tamar* reminded me that "mekane zayn" (to be jealous or envious) occurs ih Yidish also: "Ikh bin im mekane" =  "I am envious of him".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

jana.bo99 said:


> Slovenian: Jaz sem ljubosumna (F)
> Jaz sem ljubosumen (M)


 
I need to point out that, in almost all circumstances, one would say and write the following instead:

*Ljubosumna sem. *(F)
*Ljubosumen sem.* (M)

"Jaz sem ljubosumen/ljubosumna" is somewhat awkward and redundant unless you're making a comparison and therefore need to emphasize the pronoun:

*Jaz* *sem ljubosumen, moja mati pa ni.* *=* I'm jealous, but my mother isn't.

Interesting thread, by the way!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

valdo said:


> Hei, Wilma...
> Du har glemt "sotis"....hehehe


Sotis is a good colloquial synonym, sure (from soot + a 'diminutive' ending). Most of the other posters seem to have chosen their standard (most frequent) synonyms, but I'm sure that they could come up with a few colloquial/slang words for it, too!

@ Hakro: thanks for explaining the morphology of those Finnish words. My late ex-husband tried to teach me some Finnish years ago, but I never got beyond single words, one-digit numbers and some swearing!

/Wilma


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _mi estas ĵaluza!_


----------



## kusurija

In Czech: Žárlím (both f. and m.)(about love)

In Lithuanuan: pavyduliauju (both f. and m.)(longer/all time)(about love)
pavydžiu (both f. and m.)(this moment)(about things, luck, love ...)


----------



## Linguist301

In *Armenian*:
Նախանձում եմ = I am jealous
Խանդում եմ = I am envious


----------



## MarX

Indonesian:

Cemburu (déh)!
= jealous

Ngiri (déh)!
Iri (déh)!
=envious

"Déh" is one of those Indonesian "small words" or "particles" you can hardly translate into English.

Salam


MarX


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
I'm jealous: Ζηλεύω (zil*e*vo)
I'm envious: Φθονώ (fθon*o*)
Both are verbs (to be jealous, to be envious).
He/she who is jealous: Ο (male) ζηλιάρης, η (female) ζηλιάρα (o zili*a*ris, i zili*a*ra)
He/she who is envious: O (male) φθονερός, η (female) φθονερή (o fθoner*o*s, i fθoner*i*)


----------



## Hozms

Chinese: 

我很妒忌 （I'm jealous)
我很羨慕 (I'm envious)


----------



## Saluton

Adam S. said:


> Russian: Я ревнивый (M)
> Я ревнивая (F)


This is only correct if we speak about the person's character in general. But if a person is jealous at a particular moment, then they would say *я ревную* (this goes for men and women alike).


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian it's: 

(*Eu*) *Sunt gelos* (m.)/*geloasă *(f.) - I am jealous. 

(*Eu*) *Sunt invidios* (m.)/*invidioasă *(f.) - I am envious. 

I (_eu_) can be excluded. 

 robbie


----------



## mohamed264

in arabic
انا غيور (ana gayour)


----------

